# Hive removal from tree



## Bob_s (May 17, 2016)

Started this today. Placed a cone over the entrance and set a bait box. We shall see what happens later this week....


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

that's a handy place to have an entrance it's almost like they want you to trap them out Ha Ha, good luck, keep us posted


----------



## Bob_s (May 17, 2016)

Today's results so far this week.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

looks like they found it, you going to go back and put a frame of brood in so they can make a new queen?


----------



## Bob_s (May 17, 2016)

I dont have any brood yet...


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

Bob_s said:


> I dont have any brood yet...


Then what's the plan assuming the queen doesn't cooperate?


----------



## edugan (Mar 15, 2016)

What a great idea with the cone, I have had a swarm trap set in a similar situation. I have had the box baited with lemon grass and drawn out frames with no success. I also tried a frame of honey which was appreciated but not enough to move. I was told to spray the bees in the entrance of the tree with a 1:1 sugar water solution with some vanilla extract and to also spray the swarm box. Been two more weeks and nothing. Bees all around going in and out. Will be watching your cone idea! Good Luck!! Keep posting updates!


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

There are tons of videos on YouTube on this method. It won't work since he doesn't have any frames of eggs to give, unless he gets lucky and the queen comes out, which is far from a sure thing.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

well if all else fails it's a good way to get a box full of comb to later catch a swarm with when that one goes laying worker on you and you shake em out.


----------



## Bob_s (May 17, 2016)

purchase a queen..There is a beek in my area....I would also ask him for a brood frame with queen cells...or brood frame first


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

Bob_s said:


> purchase a queen..There is a beek in my area....I would also ask him for a brood frame with queen cells...or brood frame first


Does he have a brood frame with queen cells? The hive in the tree will still be there. They have combs of honey, eggs, brood, plus the queen. I see guys all over youtube doing this with homes, trees, whatever. 

I know I'm a noob here, but even I know it won't work unless you get the comb with the eggs, the queen, etc. out. I just don't see what these guys on youtube think they're accomplishing, other than removing all the foragers - that's it. They're not removing the hive or even all the bees.

Unless you get all the bees, the queen, eggs and brood - all you're doing is killing a bunch of bees for no reason.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Drill a hole in the back of the tree limb into the hollow. Add a little Bee Gone and everyone will come running out..


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Coach62 said:


> Does he have a brood frame with queen cells? The hive in the tree will still be there. They have combs of honey, eggs, brood, plus the queen. I see guys all over youtube doing this with homes, trees, whatever.
> 
> I know I'm a noob here, but even I know it won't work unless you get the comb with the eggs, the queen, etc. out. I just don't see what these guys on youtube think they're accomplishing, other than removing all the foragers - that's it. They're not removing the hive or even all the bees.
> 
> Unless you get all the bees, the queen, eggs and brood - all you're doing is killing a bunch of bees for no reason.


Cone trap outs have worked forever, but you have to give them a frame of eggs a few days into it so they can raise their own queen. Eventually the hive dwindles and the remaining g bees burn through most of their food and with no new food coming they soon abscond with the old queen, they may or may not join the bees in the box


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

That's exactly what I was saying, he needs a frame with eggs.

I know the queen sometimes comes out, but she can hold up for weeks depending on stores.


----------



## Bob_s (May 17, 2016)

I am aquiring another hive next week....it has 3 supers and two brood boxes on it...only draw back is it has not been opened for 5 years...probably honey bound and packed tight.....but I am sure I can split it and make these into two or even 3 hives...


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

You can get sometimes 4-5 starts off a trap out if you have the brood available


----------



## Bob_s (May 17, 2016)

This old colony I am going to get probably is huge and I would guess there is plenty of brood inside and probably queen cells too...can't wait to look inside!!!


----------



## Rzrbackbees (Mar 17, 2015)

Check around and find someone in your area that will donate or sell you a frame with some eggs.


----------



## Bob_s (May 17, 2016)

Very sparse in my area...I only know of one beek and his phone # has been changed....


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

You're going to have to do a cut out of comb ASAP. Here's a good link on it, read his blog notes below. http://richmondhoneybee.com/bee-swarm-removal/bee-cut-out-tools

There's plenty of videos on the tube on how to do cut outs. There's a good ol' boy I think from Alabama that has a couple of videos, his are good but he gets sidetracked by any pretty girls in the area.

Make sure you keep the comb 100% oriented upright or they will get ignored.

Note: I'm a noob and all of the above info is from reading and studying only.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

One other suggestion...If you cover your cone funnel with black plastic, or, if you have it available, wrap it with Gorilla Tape, the bees will not spend as much time trying to get back into the original entrance, and just hang out on the screen.

cchoganjr


----------



## Bob_s (May 17, 2016)

UPDATE OF EVENTS:
I want to thank all for your input and suggestions. The colony did leave the tree and I had them in my trap box. After 3 days of waiting they were transported back to my yard and placed into a single box.

in less than 48 hrs 2/3 of the hive went back to the tree and clumped on a pomegranate bush in the same yard...not the tree. Some new bees (looked like new) were on the cone, about 20-50.

I brought the swarm box back and shook the clump into the box, the majority of bees went into the box and the marching commenced again. The straglers were vacuumed up and placed in the hive, along with the swarm box back in my yard. 

The hive is very busy and active inside and out. 2 inspections and noticed honey deposits and comb being drawn. I will be inspecting very close on tuesday ( since I am at work until then) and confirm the presence of the queen. I think I seen the queen saturday, but not confirmed in my mind. 

The "old hive" i just acquired has a couple queen cells with it, but that hive has beetle infestation really bad and need to get that under control before I can swap anything between the two.... 

So best observation at this point is trapping/removal 100%, queen presence 50/50.....game is on for stabilization!


----------



## ABK (May 9, 2016)

Congratulations on the successful trap-out, if it's not too soon to say so. 

In terms of that 5 year old hive, does it make sense to take any measures against the beetles, since those bees have been there for 5 years and survived? Evidently they can live with the beetles, so it might be good to keep the bees that have those genetics without giving them any help. You'd just continue letting nature take its course and carve a strong strain, while maybe harvesting some honey and doing splits?


----------

